
World’s Most Capable Active Rocket Set for End of Year Debut by SpaceX - hannaysteve
http://observer.com/2017/11/most-capable-active-rocket-set-for-end-of-year-debut-by-spacex/
======
valuearb
SpaceX can’t possibly build an orbital rocket, they don’t have the experience.

The Falcon 9 won’t work, too many engines.

You can’t land boosters once they’ve reached hypersonic speeds, 100-1 shot.

Sure 9 engines can work, but not 27, look at the N1!

Musk always over promises.

That last one may be true. The pad they need to launch the Falcon Heavy still
needs to be repaired after last explosion. Might not be ready till early 2018.

------
lodi
How did they resist comparing it to the Saturn V?

    
    
      Falcon Heavy: 100,000lb to LEO.
      Saturn V: 310,000lb to LEO.  107,100lb to Moon!

~~~
foxyv
Don't forget to compare launch costs:

From Wikipedia \--------------

Saturn V: $110 million per Vehicle (In 1966 dollars) equivalent to $16.6
billion in 2016

Falcon Heavy: $90 million (In 2017 dollars)

It really highlights the value of the intellectual capital passed down to us
from previous generations. I bet most of the Saturn V cost was R&D.

